# Pump or circulator?



## themavinator (Apr 15, 2009)

Is there a difference between the two? The reason I ask is because i was talking to an old guy engineer and he was saying they are different but in one of dan holohans books i was reading he says "circulator" is just a term pipe fitters use for pumps.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Isn't it a circulator pump?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Terminology.


----------



## themavinator (Apr 15, 2009)

Nathan901 said:


> Terminology.



I figured as much.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Why don't you ask the old guy engineer what he means by different? He may or may not enlighten you (and us).


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Its not a pump!


----------



## themavinator (Apr 15, 2009)

Plumbus said:


> Why don't you ask the old guy engineer what he means by different? He may or may not enlighten you (and us).



I did and it wasnt very enlightening.


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

I have always compared a circulator to moving your hand around a tub full of water to create a whirlpool effect. A circulator will not lift water only create flow


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Recirc pumps can't draw water quite like a well or booster pump. 
If you look on the inside, there's a gap between the outer edge of the fins and the body. 

Just designed to help move the water through the pipe, not create any sort of pressure or draw from the line.


----------



## luv2plum (May 16, 2012)

This is not well documented, and as mentioned above, is largely terminology. In general, a circulator creates a pressure differential between upstream & downstream sides, causing the fluid to move from the higher pressure area, through the piping system, to the low pressure area, thus, circulating.
A pump is usually defined as creating lift (like a jet pump lifting water from a well into a pressure tank). Both work based on pressure differential, but one just circulates water through a system and the other lifts & creates pressure.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Circulator is a closed system. Pump is for open system.


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

A circulator is a pump and will work as a pump out side of its intended application the only difference is it's intended application. I like Gear Junkie's definition, closed and open systems.


----------



## themavinator (Apr 15, 2009)

PlumberDave said:


> A circulator is a pump and will work as a pump out side of its intended application the only difference is it's intended application. I like Gear Junkie's definition, closed and open systems.


So basically in a closed system you refer to the pump as a circulator. Ok got it. Thanks.


----------



## MatthewWats (Nov 20, 2014)

Circulators and circulation pumps are two particular words, this is used for circulation of water. for heat transfer. Through this wide range of heat transfer you will get the commercial application. 
The product or configuration that it includes are : Water lubrication, 3-piece circulation, vertical inline pumps, etc..


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

MatthewWats said:


> Circulators and circulation pumps are two particular words, this is used for circulation of water. for heat transfer. Through this wide range of heat transfer you will get the commercial application.
> The product or configuration that it includes are : Water lubrication, 3-piece circulation, vertical inline pumps, etc..


Why is this non plumber here without full intro??


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

To dumb it down a little a pump pushes water where it normally isn't a circulator just moves water that is already there.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

wyrickmech;4[IMG said:


> http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/forums/old_images/editor/separator.gif[/IMG]82719]To dumb it down a little a pump pushes water where it normally isn't a circulator just moves water that is already there.


I'm assuming we are talking motor of engine driven pumps.

But how about a Silver King Boiler pump, that is a positive displacement pump as you pull the handle up it sucks in liquid push the handle down and all the liquid is pushed out of its hose overcoming quite a bit of pressure.


----------



## Comfort-calc (Jan 19, 2015)

A pump can pump the wayter and may or may not need primed. It can move water to an open ended pipe. A circulator must be in a closed loop system under pressure. No air pockets to stop flow.A pump could overcome the air pocket.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Comfort-calc said:


> A pump can pump the wayter and may or may not need primed. It can move water to an open ended pipe. A circulator must be in a closed loop system under pressure. No air pockets to stop flow.A pump could overcome the air pocket.


Nope... til u post a proper intro


----------



## pianoplumber (Apr 19, 2014)

Is a "heat pump" actually a "heat circulator"? And an air circulator is actually an "air pump"?
Just having fun.


----------

